# thread titles now in dictionary search



## mkellogg

Hi folks!

I am quite pleased to anounce that the thread titles will now appear in dictionary searches.

So now when you search the dictionary for "car" for instance, you will not only see the dictionary entry, but you will see all threads with a title that includes the word "car" from the appropriate forums.
http://www.wordreference.com/es/translation.asp?tranword=car

I still have a little work to do to make the user interface more user friendly, but it is working!

_Please_ let me know of any problems.

Mike


----------



## Jana337

Mike,

if this is supposed to work for the Italian dictionary as well, I regret to inform you that it doesn't:-(

Jana


----------



## mkellogg

Works for me:
http://it.wordreference.com/it/translation.asp?enit=car

Please note that it only covers threads that were started before today.  Hopefully sometime this weekend I'll get it so that they update immediately.

Mike


----------



## ILT

Hi Mike:

I just saw it, and it works wonderfully!  I think it will lead more people to the forums, and it sure makes WR a better place to learn


----------



## Jana337

Sorry, Mike, I was trying with some fresh threads...

Jana


----------



## alc112

Muy buena esta nueva opción
Aunque me da un poquito de vergüenza que aparezca en la traducción de car mi hilo "Sleeping in my car - Roxette"
Saludos


----------



## araceli

¡Muy bueno, Mike!


----------



## VenusEnvy

I love it!     Even better for our newbies!


----------



## lsp

That is fantastic!!!!!!!!! (But, now how will I ever leave the forums??)


----------



## cuchuflete

Thanks very much Mike...great feature!

Still needs a wee bit of work. I tried the EN=>SP dictionary for "throw a monkey wrench" and I may have thrown one into the works. I got both some highly relevant thread titles, and a bunch that don't compute, at least for this simian.

Here's the list displayed:



> Saved discussions from the forums:
> Throw a wobbly!
> "With a brass monkey date"
> monkey business
> to throw oneself at someone
> Throw the kitchen sink against someone
> would you throw it in my face?
> things that you throw into the bin...
> throw the ball around/walk out the court
> "to throw the kitchen sink against someone" [en-us=>es-es]
> Huelo a... Me huele a... Hueles a...
> a room near the beach with a ocean view
> hi...I have a little bit of a question
> Presentador/a, conductor/a (de noticias o espectáculos)
> don´t give a clock as a gift
> a esa la he querido yo a rabiar
> Please help me to translate a Spanish recipe of a cake
> A double negative has a positive meaning?
> Skinflint - tight as a duck's a**e.
> ¿Podemos regresar a la letra A?
> Binenes a la exopopack a mexico?
> invitada a asistir a la asamblea
> dime si puedes llegar el jueves a Londres y cuanto tiempo vas a estar conmigo
> A pesar de / Pese a
> A Doubt In A Translation
> A friend sent me a note in spanish - can someone tell me what it means?
> "Si te entregas a todos, pronto vas a estar sin nada que entregar."
> que significa "a lo mejor y a la mojor"
> a.s.a.p.
> perjudicar a/ amenazar a??
> aka (a.k.a)



Thanks,
Cuchu


----------



## Cath.S.

Mike, bravo !
It works very well for single French words.


----------



## Kelly B

This is EXCELLENT. Thank you!


----------



## la grive solitaire

Works great for both French and English--merci beaucoup!


----------



## mkellogg

Cuchu,

Those are all somewhat relevant. It just takes a trained eye to see the relevance!

It has found all threads that have at least one of these words in them: a, wrench, monkey, throw
and it sorted them in order. Note that presentador/a would match "presentador" and "a" as it is written. Even Google would make the same mistake there!

I think this is the best matching we can get for now.
For those experts in boolean searching there are other options:
It could treat your query as:
"throw a monkey wrench" -- exact phrase, but not so good if you don't remember the exact phrase
+throw +a +monkey +wrench -- match only if every word is in the title

Though, I do think WR should stop matching the letter/word "a" because of all the extra results that it shows.

Mike


----------



## cuchuflete

Thanks for the explanation Mike...makes sense now.  I'll refrain from throwing monkey wrenches into the data input boxes, and just use significant words.

Here's what I got with "Monkey wrench":



> Saved discussions from the forums:
> monkey business
> "With a brass monkey date"
> (Ask a question yourself...)
> (Visit the Spanish-English Forum)
> 
> 'monkey wrench' also found in these entries:
> Spanish:
> llave



Cuchu


----------



## Jana337

Mike,

these are threads I get when I search for "amore" in the Italian-English dictionary:
Amore mio
contai - amore?
Fiducia speranza amore
Dove è il mio amore
And these are threads obtained when searching for "love" in the English-Italian dictionary:
Love (but not full blown love)
Love Letter
Love life
Forever love
Love your senses
My Infinite Love
Live love and laugh
For a beautiful love
To fall in love
We love you translation
All my power and love...
I miss you, my love
I love you so much
Eternal love: I will stand...
I will love you forever
You are my love forever
Words of love in Italian
Moms day and a love song
True love has never been a snap
I love you with all my heart
you are the love of my life
Macaroni Grill version of I love you
I believe in love, it's the best of everything
Star-crossed love always makes for a good story
Dante's Inferno from The Love Song by J. Alfred Prufrock
all dedicated to you my star, my heart, my love~

Couldn't I get threads with both "amore" and "love" when searching for any of them?

Jana


----------



## mkellogg

Jana,

I'm sorry, but I don't think I understand the question.

If you search for "amore love" in either side of the Italian-English dictionary you will get both of those lists combined.  If a thread title has both words, it will come out on top.  Though please note that this search only searches thread titles, not the entire thread (yet).

Hope this helps,
Mike


----------



## Philippa

mkellogg said:
			
		

> I am quite pleased to anounce that the thread titles will now appear in dictionary searches.


It's soooo cool! Brilliant! ¡Me encanta! I haven't used the normal forum search for anything recently, because it's all there in the dictionary.  
THANKYOU  
One teeny-weeny funny thing is that if I'm looking up something in the dictionary because I'm trying to answer someone's question, their thread title often appears from the dictionary search, even though perhaps it hasn't got any replies at all at that stage!

Philippa


----------



## VenusEnvy

Philippa said:
			
		

> One teeny-weeny funny thing is that if I'm looking up something in the dictionary because I'm trying to answer someone's question, their thread title often appears from the dictionary search, even though perhaps it hasn't got any replies at all at that stage!


Hey, that's pretty up-to-date, eh?


----------

